# Ho Chi Minh Headaches



## Gcroz (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, after burying my head in the sand for awhile, it looks like two of my Ho Chi Minhs may succumb to basal rot. So, now out of a total of 10 plants, I've sold 2 and will have lost 5. This is the worst attrition rate in my entire paph section! 

Now, basal rot has claimed a few, but the rest seem to succumb to "failure to thrive" syndrome. Are Ho Chi Minhs overly finicky? The survivors aren't doing anything, whereas all the other paphs are putting out root tips or new growth. I probably won't order more. 

My Ho Chi Minh specimen in about to open a double flower spike and is healthy as a horse.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2008)

My Ho isn't giving me problems but I do find certain crosses, [Dollgoldi, Cam's Cloud] to be more suseptible than others.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 4, 2008)

I have had similar problems with my vietnamense species seedlings. Fairly high attrition rate. I don't know why. I try to treat them like my bellatulums, a bit more open mix, to allow drying between watering. But I still get the unexpected rot.


----------



## Candace (Jun 4, 2008)

> I have had similar problems with my vietnamense species seedlings.



The vietnamense plant I got an AM on last year is now in intensive care with absolutely no roots. It probably has a 20% chance of survival. It'll be heartbreaking for me to lose it. But it's common knowledge that once a plant is awarded it's cursed;> My Ho Chi Minh, on the other hand has been an easy grower and bloomer for me.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE=Candace;93073]The vietnamense plant I got an AM on last year is now in intensive care with absolutely no roots. It probably has a 20% chance of survival. It'll be heartbreaking for me to lose it. But it's common knowledge that once a plant is awarded it's cursed;> .[/QUOTE]

ity: Yep, tis the curse of the award...I have seen it happen myself .


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 4, 2008)

I have found Ho Chi Minh's to be very temperamental. Blooming them isn't hard, if you can keep them alive, but I find that they go into a decline after bloom and eventually die. Kind of like emersonii....but emersonii is easier to keep alive before it blooms. Take care, Eric


----------



## Pete (Jun 5, 2008)

i would actually guess that it has less to do with the fact its a ho chi minh. its just that population of plants that has some sort of bacterial or fungal rot. what you need to do is spray some fungicide/bactericide or some pentathylon and dry out the source if possible. vietnamense, delenatii and ho chi minh all grow and flower fine for me..


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 5, 2008)

mine has stayed the same size for almost 3 years (something very wrong! and embarassing). she's lucky that I haven't tossed it yet


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2008)

I cut the flower spike to bing the strength back to the plant of my Paph. Ho Chi Minh. I don't let it on the plant for very long. Anyway it only last for two weeks only.

Ramon


----------

